

Show HN: My New Years hack, a virtual happiness jar that you can text - hazelcough
http://happinessjar.com

======
TomAnthony
From the instructions / about section:

what is this? sometimes we get carried away with the big 'important' things in
life and forget how many happy minutes and seconds we have had.

this is your happiness jar. use it to keep track of every bubble bath you
take, every puppy you pet. use it to retrieve sweetness when you're a bit
sour.

give us your phone number and we'll store every text you send us in your jar.
give us your email address and at the end of the year happy memories will fill
your inbox.

~~~
asiekierka
This is an awesome concept, but I believe the time of the jar's release should
be tweakable. For instance, once every 6 months or once every 3 months, or so.

Also consider adding a way to send it texts without a phone... not everyone
lives in the US.

~~~
chacha102
I'd like it to send me a random item from the jar everyday. A daily reminder
of the awesome stuff that my life is filled with.

------
jstanley
Site seems to be down now; just displaying "error".

------
artch
Rendering is a little funky in Firefox 17.0.1, Win7.

[1] <http://idzr.org/tcj2>

~~~
ch0wn
Looks like the fonts weren't loaded or some other component. The server seems
be quite overloaded right now.

------
mponizil
Congrats on building a great idea! Cheers!

------
hazelcough
Server down :(. Working on it.

~~~
hazelcough
Sorry guys, my free ec2 micro has too little RAM to deal with the load :(. For
those who already signed up, it'll be up again tonight.

------
rdtsc
Now the page says:

> error

Somehow that also makes sense

------
huhtenberg
Very nicely designed, but it needs an About section :)

------
apathetic
Would be nice to change the timezone.

------
idlecool
the page shows "error".

------
gailees
site giving an error.

